# Have you been called by DIRECTV Customer Service?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Recently, DIRECTV has been calling customers proactively monitoring receivers connected to phone line or broadband for issue. If the box receives too many issues, DIRECTV will be calling you. 

Have you been contacted? If not, you might be if something is wrong. The best part? Its FREE! So if DIRECTV does call, please accept their help.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope, have not heard from them as of yet!

Although I just had awhile of no signal and then no power for a few hours from the huge storms that just passed through (MN)!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

2 things Doug... 1. Why no poll? 
and 2... DO they know which of us are cer's and that we may be experiencing some of these issues because of that process? Or better said... If we are on a ce release, does our "issues" log differently and keep us out of the loop on these phone calls?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

No call for me either... I have _very_ few issues... and my signals are fine... so don't suspect I need a call... :grin:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> No call for me either... I have _very_ few issues... and my signals are fine... so don't suspect I need a call... :grin:


:lol: :lol: Oh, you need a call... maybe not from DirecTV :lol: :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

No call either and one unit has been demonstrating some odd behavior.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i've been called almost everyday this week. i've been ignoring them. i already told them that there has been bad weather down here and from the look of things that will continue. it's still nice though.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No call here but I have no issues either.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

No call. No issues, either.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

Got a call this spring after a number of wind storms came through and moved our dish out of alignment.


----------



## TenaciousBuzz (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been called, and couldn't have been happier with the service I received. Check this thread for details.


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

I was called also yesterday for weak signals. Very happy with the customer service. I got a rep coming out to fix it


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Called me a while back and I told her I was not seeing any problem on my end she wanted to go thru all the signal strengths again I told her I had them written down and she seemed shocked that I knew how to get them.
Well anyway she wanted to go thru them again and after wards she said well theres your problems you have low signal strength on both 99s and 103s as they were all 0's on 103s and on 99s had the two xponders at 97 and few at 40,38 and 44 and some 0's she said these should be better than that.
I tried to explain to her that these were the spotbeams for locals and my locals were comming from 99s. This totally confused her and she could not understand this. So I said they could come out if they were going to replace my dish with the slimline she said they could not do that. So I nicely said Thanks but no Thanks my system is fine.
But it was nice of them to be concerned.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> 2 things Doug... 1. Why no poll?
> and 2... DO they know which of us are cer's and that we may be experiencing some of these issues because of that process? Or better said... If we are on a ce release, does our "issues" log differently and keep us out of the loop on these phone calls?


I think there is equal weight for a Cutting Edge person vs. a National Release person .. In other words, I don't believe that the CSRs will know. Heck, they called me on one of my receivers


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TenaciousBuzz said:


> I've been called, and couldn't have been happier with the service I received. Check this thread for details.


Good story .. so this sounds like it is working. In my case, I actually removed a receiver (which was my plan anyway at the time) and my problems went away .. Trying to drive an SWM wacko with all of my testing, I think :lol:


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish they would call me. I have 0s on my 99c even transponders, and I have been reluctant to call because I thought I needed to revert to the NR to do so. Oddly enough, there are only 2 channels that I don't get that are on the even transponders, due to the D10 mpeg2 duplicates. One of them I don't care about TDISHD, the other is a showtime channel wich I sort of care about.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I got called about signal loss back in June or thereabouts. I knew what the problem was/is - LOS to 110w, and they made a note of it in their file..


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't been called by DirecTV, but I did have management from a AeroSat USA come out to my house. They wanted to photograph the installation work done by their tech. He replaced a Slimline dish that had been crushed by a fallen tree in a storm, and did an outstanding job.


----------



## chargedup (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes I was called. I wasn't having any issues, but we went thru signal strenghts.
So I thought why not get realigned(At-9 was installed before D-10 went up) . They came out replaced AT-9 With Slimline and some tps came up a little bit. No Charge at all.


----------



## mitoca (Jun 1, 2006)

What kind of sig strengths seem to trigger a call? My AT-9 sidecar isn't peaked well (some transponders in the 60's) & I get much more rain fade than I would like. I've been thinking about trying to peak it myself, but don't want to make it worse. Now without the need for 110 & 119, I would think it could be made much better overall. 

Anyone know whether there is generally a difference in signal strengths between the AT-9's & slimlines?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mitoca said:


> What kind of sig strengths seem to trigger a call? My AT-9 sidecar isn't peaked well (some transponders in the 60's) & I get much more rain fade than I would like. I've been thinking about trying to peak it myself, but don't want to make it worse. Now without the need for 110 & 119, I would think it could be made much better overall.
> 
> Anyone know whether there is generally a difference in signal strengths between the AT-9's & slimlines?


Do you have a phone line and/or network connection for your receiver?


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

chargedup said:


> Yes I was called. I wasn't having any issues, but we went thru signal strenghts.
> So I thought why not get realigned(At-9 was installed before D-10 went up) . They came out replaced AT-9 With Slimline and some tps came up a little bit. No Charge at all.


Hmm I asked if they would bring out a slimline to replace my AT-9 and she said no I guess I should of just kept my mouth shut and let them come out anyways even tho I was not having any issues.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

No, they have never called me yet. If they do I will gladly accept there help. If I do get a call I bet it will be on my HR21.


----------



## mitoca (Jun 1, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have a phone line and/or network connection for your receiver?


Yes, I have both network and phone connected to my two HRxx's. Not all my other boxes are connected though.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

I do not accept calls from unknown telephone numbers. If they call I wish they would leave a message or contact us by email. (after all...this is the 21st century... right  )


----------



## gspaul (Oct 6, 2006)

I did get a call. My signal strength on 99 and 103 was not good. Every time it rained more than a shower, we had searching for signal messages. I was waiting until the new bird was up to call and have a tech come out. Then I read here that people were getting called proactively and getting the realignment done for free, so I waited it out. I received the call on a Wednesday and a tech was there Friday and was done at no cost.


----------



## mitoca (Jun 1, 2006)

gspaul said:


> I did get a call. My signal strength on 99 and 103 was not good. Every time it rained more than a shower, we had searching for signal messages. I was waiting until the new bird was up to call and have a tech come out. Then I read here that people were getting called proactively and getting the realignment done for free, so I waited it out. I received the call on a Wednesday and a tech was there Friday and was done at no cost.


That's what I'm hoping happens for me. I don't want to pay for a service call if I can avoid it. But as Rob77 pointed out, I don't answer unknown calls either. Does anyone know if it comes up as Directv on caller ID, or is it unknown?


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

No call, but when I called them a few weeks ago about a problem, the CSR told me that she could see that I had been losing signal. They scheduled a Tech to come out and took care of the problem.


----------



## gspaul (Oct 6, 2006)

mitoca said:


> That's what I'm hoping happens for me. I don't want to pay for a service call if I can avoid it. But as Rob77 pointed out, I don't answer unknown calls either. Does anyone know if it comes up as Directv on caller ID, or is it unknown?


I usually call the number back to see if was a company I might have wanted to talk to (usually it's not). When I saw the called ID again, and knew it was D*, I answered.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

So DIRECTV is taking a proactive approach to installation issues? 

Nice, now there is another reason to make sure that the phone/network line is connected. 

As for myself, they have not contacted me. My installation is pretty solid and I do not get much inclement weather.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

The biggest thing with this is that the techs coming out to fix 99/103 SATS know what they are doing


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I have perfect signal strength. My Only complaint is from time to time i'll be watching a ballgame and my screen will Freeze Frame for about 2-3 seconds and then the program returns to normal. That has ALWAYS bugged me and I still don't know why it does it. Even after resetting the receiver and checking all the signal strengths which are mostly in the 90's and some are even 100%.


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

I have not been called either. My H20-600 isn't connected to a phone line, but my HR20-700 is connected to the network. My 99 and 103 signals aren't really that good, I think they are in the upper 60's to low 80's. 

I know that sounds good, but I still get pretty bad rain fade when a storm rolls through. That signal strength is a result of MY aiming the dish cause when the installer left it was dismal. Hardly had a good signal on any sat. I would love it if they could send someone out to peak the 99 and 103 signals for me. I am afraid that if I try to do it again, I will screw something up (even though I probably won't, I am still afraid I will). So, hopefully they call me about it at some point.


----------



## DJ99 (Aug 16, 2008)

mitoca said:


> What kind of sig strengths seem to trigger a call? My AT-9 sidecar isn't peaked well (some transponders in the 60's) & I get much more rain fade than I would like. I've been thinking about trying to peak it myself, but don't want to make it worse. Now without the need for 110 & 119, I would think it could be made much better overall.
> 
> Anyone know whether there is generally a difference in signal strengths between the AT-9's & slimlines?


I've had a H20 for a year. Recently I looked at my signal strengths and found the following
103(a) 
1-8:	72	0	74	70	68	0	n/a	n/a
9-16:	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	0	0
17-24:	0	62	0	67	0	0	0	0
25-32:	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a

103(b) 
1-8:	68	49	73	56	71	53	67	53
9-16:	66	48	67	52	64	47	n/a	n/a
17-24:	0	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	0	n/a	n/a
25-32:	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a	n/a

Nobody from D* ever called me and I do have my receiver hooked up to a phone line. My dish was installed July of 2007 before D10/11 went live, but I don't know how long the signale have been at this level.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

No call for me but i have no problems,at least not with equipment.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I had a call on my cell phone, presumably because I've never had a phone line hooked up to my rcvrs which are on inside walls. Years ago, I had my TiVo hooked to a wireless modem that only worked about once a month so when I installed my HR21, I gave up.

At any rate, the automated call wanted to know if I had the right dish for new HD programming. Directed me to test channel XXX, push a button if I see message so and so and that was it.

Everything's fine.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> :lol: :lol: Oh, you need a call... maybe not from DirecTV :lol: :lol:


:kickbutt:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Can someone post the number that shows up on the ID when they call?

I know it might not always be the same, but it could be, or be similar.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

When they called me caller ID came up with (800)531-5000


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

BkwSoft said:


> When they called me caller ID came up with (800)531-5000


Thank you!


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I got a call tonight from D*. They noticed I was having errors and asked if I was seeing 771 errors. I told them I was seeing constant artifacts on all the new Mpeg4 channels that recently got switched. Last night I recorded the Shield on FX and it was unwatchable. Last week the Sci-Fi channel also recorded garbage. It's only recorded stuff that fouls up, live TV works great (I am assuming this is because of the Tuner 2 issue).

I recently realigned my dish because my 99 band was in the low 60's. I got it to high 80's the day I aligned it and while we verified the signal strength on the phone I was seeing 93+ on all sats but tuner 2 was lower on the 99 band by 10+ points and it was bouncing around a lot.

They scheduled a service call with me for next week. They told me it's no charge. The rep claims they will even replace the inside wiring if that's the problem. I am going to assume it's the dish or bbc's. I have no multiswitch.

Does D* get the reports from the ethernet hookup or dialup?


----------



## sritter (Aug 5, 2004)

FarNorth said:


> At any rate, the automated call wanted to know if I had the right dish for new HD programming. Directed me to test channel XXX, push a button if I see message so and so and that was it.
> 
> Everything's fine.


I got this call, and pressed 1 that everything was fine. Then I got an email to fill out a survey that the test channel said correct dish. Then I got a letter in the mail saying to call if the test channel doesn't say correct dish.


----------



## rendar (Dec 6, 2007)

I received a call a few weeks ago and set up the appointment. At the time I wasn't having any problems, but they checked my signal strengths and they were pretty low. I had to cancel the appointment because of a last minute commitment and didn't re-schedule because I'm moving in three weeks anyways, but since then I've been having some major pixelation and 771 issues!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Nope no call here.......yet


----------



## cabinfever (Oct 19, 2006)

I also received a phone call a couple days ago, ignored it and they called back today. Found that 99 and 103 are low. Tech scheduled to come out next week.
I thought I was nice that they are being proactive.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cabinfever said:


> I also received a phone call a couple days ago, ignored it and they called back today. Found that 99 and 103 are low. Tech scheduled to come out next week.
> I thought I was nice that they are being proactive.


That's the plan


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

The techs showed up today for the pro-active call. Because of the bad weather in NJ today they were very late and were in a rush. I don't know if they did what D* wanted. All they did was see my recordings with all the artifacts and instantly replaced the HR20-100 with a HR22-100. They did not check the signal strengths, dish or cabling. I guess I have to hope it was the DVR. I do like the black look of the HR22. Having the additional storage is also great. I did not use the OTA so no loss there.


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

I received a call tonight (6:30 EDT) as I was taking two of my kids to cub scouts so my wife started to talk to them. They said that I had complained about poor hi-def receiption, which I hadn't and that they had checked my signal strength and it was below normal. I had read on one of these threads about a scam so I called Directv right back. 

It turns out that the customer service had supposedly recieved a complaint from me at 5:30 EDT. Only problem is that my wife was out and I had been on a business call. I had to leave but she talked to 2 levels of customer service to complain about the supposed service call for Sept 13. Had we not called back we would have had a $79 service call for a problem we weren't having and hadn't called about. The service call has been cancelled and I want to know who to contact to get Directv serious about investigating who would file a false report in order to generate revenue from bogus service calls.


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

BTW - I have been checking my signal strengths and they remain strong. Directv customer service confirmed that we would have been charged $80 for the appointment. If this is not the correct forum to post this let me know but I was looking for a related forum and am not happy that their service department shows that we contacted them to schedule it at a time that we had not and that there would have been a fee had we not cancelled.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I have not received a call, however a) my signals are fine, and b) I cannot get them to remove the disconnected land line from my account. My cell is in the billing info but the land line that has been disconnected for years is still on the account. (Both HRs are networked)


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

I received a call the other night - it left a msg saying I have a defective box that could go out at any time. Left an 800 number to call to arrange to have it replaced. Sounds like it could be a scam but I'm going to call & probe a bit. The only problems we've had are: 

1) Signals were way low to get D11 (771) so I went up and turned the az a bit. Still not optimum b/c the installer wasn't close with plumbing the mast.

2) Cannot get my HR20 networked to my PC. I get the photos & music menu item, but can't get into my shared folders.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

I got a call the other day to set up an appointment for my upgrade and he was looking at an escalated ticket, I said really(I have only been with D* for 4 months) I said ok what are we upgrading, he said let me check, he then noticed that i have 2 HD/DVR's and premium package with Sunday Ticket...He then back tracked and said oh there must be some mistake, thanks for being a Directv Customer, Bye...:lol: .


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

r1ga said:


> I received a call the other night - it left a msg saying I have a defective box that could go out at any time. Left an 800 number to call to arrange to have it replaced. Sounds like it could be a scam but I'm going to call & probe a bit. The only problems we've had are:
> 
> 1) Signals were way low to get D11 (771) so I went up and turned the az a bit. Still not optimum b/c the installer wasn't close with plumbing the mast.
> 
> 2) Cannot get my HR20 networked to my PC. I get the photos & music menu item, but can't get into my shared folders.


They are recalling H20-600s. Lots of us have gotten the call. There is a thread about it.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I just got one of these calls today. A tech will be coming Saturday afternoon to repeak my dish, for free. My wife said they called last week, but I wasn't at home. My HR20 is connected via Ethernet, and they also called when I first connected it. 

I also have an AT9 from before the D10 launch. Some Ka transponders never go over 80. I tried and tried but couldn't get it higher, ever though 101 and 119 are over 90. Hopefully, they will put a Slimline up.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

The HR22 replacement did not solve my problem. I still can't record reliable on MAX channels when tuner 2 is involved. The weird part is every movie starts out fine, an hour or so in is when it starts acting up, never in the beginning. My 99 band is 88-90, all others are 97 or higher.


----------



## amawlin (Sep 16, 2008)

18 months ago when the installers put in the new dish to support HD for the HR20 they did not replace the 9 year old coax from the previous dish. They only added coax for the 2 new lines. 3 weeks ago the signal strength for the HR20 decreased significantly. When I disconnected one of the old cables running from the dish to the switch in the basement black gunk oozed out and behold the copper cable was gone. I'm guessing somehow water got in the line. 

When I called CS they wanted $79 to send a tech out a week later. Rather then wait the week I climbed on the roof and replaced the old coax cables myself.

For those that get calls, are they charging the $79 service fee or are you all in the service plan?


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, I have been contacted by Directv, see thread-- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139569


----------



## hmss007 (Aug 12, 2006)

I also received a phone call tonight from DIRECTV, they asked me to check 99(c), 99(s), 103(c) and 103(s). She wanted the signal meter. Turned out that 103(c) as at 22% and 103(s) wasn't getting any signal. I have not noticed any issues with any of my channels either.

But, I think that this proactive approach is great. They are sending someone out Monday afternoon to realign my dish.

Eric
Mill Creek, WA


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I just had a thought. They called me back in May or June about weak 110. I told them I thought it was the tree growths and I would be OK after D11 came on line. I wonder if I can get them to ship me a SL3 LNB unit?


----------



## Arative (Jan 8, 2008)

I got a call last night. Thought it was strange. I've never had a company be proactive like this in terms of support and had to come here and check if it was legit.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

amawlin said:


> 18 months ago when the installers put in the new dish to support HD for the HR20 they did not replace the 9 year old coax from the previous dish. They only added coax for the 2 new lines. 3 weeks ago the signal strength for the HR20 decreased significantly. When I disconnected one of the old cables running from the dish to the switch in the basement black gunk oozed out and behold the copper cable was gone. I'm guessing somehow water got in the line.
> 
> When I called CS they wanted $79 to send a tech out a week later. Rather then wait the week I climbed on the roof and replaced the old coax cables myself.
> 
> For those that get calls, are they charging the $79 service fee or are you all in the service plan?


If DIRECTV calls you as part of this proactive program, the service charge is free. It might appear as a charge and then a credit on your bill, though.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hmss007 said:


> I also received a phone call tonight from DIRECTV, they asked me to check 99(c), 99(s), 103(c) and 103(s). She wanted the signal meter. Turned out that 103(c) as at 22% and 103(s) wasn't getting any signal. I have not noticed any issues with any of my channels either.
> 
> But, I think that this proactive approach is great. They are sending someone out Monday afternoon to realign my dish.
> 
> ...





Arative said:


> I got a call last night. Thought it was strange. I've never had a company be proactive like this in terms of support and had to come here and check if it was legit.


The proactive plan is something that is a bit unique .. perhaps over time it can be expanded to search for other potential problems.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> I just had a thought. They called me back in May or June about weak 110. I told them I thought it was the tree growths and I would be OK after D11 came on line. I wonder if I can get them to ship me a SL3 LNB unit?


You could call and ask them, but I certainly hope it wouldn't be because of a phone call you received three or four months ago. :nono2:


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I got the call last night about 7:30 PM. They told me ET had been phonin' home about loss of signal issues which amazed me since my signals are pretty much all in the 90s across the board when I look.

So I got him my software version when asked, and went through the signal meters on the various satellites on both tuners.

I do have one transponder on 103(s) that is lower than any other transponder on any other bird, but I have had no problems.

They offered to send someone out to check things over, but since being here for them is a problem for me and I am not experiencing any problems viewing or recording I took a pass on it.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have never received a call from D*, but then I hardly answer my home phone anyways.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Sent them an email asking for a SL3. No dice.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

The tech showed up 3 hours early for the appointment, fiddled with the dish, and left 20 minutes later. My 99/103 signal didn't go up, still around 70. I called them back and they had no idea what I was talking about. Sure enough, a sudden rainstorm popped up today and all my HD channels went out. I guess I'll try to fix it.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Recently, DIRECTV has been calling customers proactively monitoring receivers connected to phone line or broadband for issue. If the box receives too many issues, DIRECTV will be calling you.
> 
> Have you been contacted? If not, you might be if something is wrong. The best part? Its FREE! So if DIRECTV does call, please accept their help.


Funny part is. They have been calling 2-4 times a day for the last 3 weeks or so.. So, I got bored and called Directv... I told the CSR "why are you calling me? all my receiver are fine and my bills are paid".. He asked for the 866 number.. said it was a contracted company to offer people the sunday ticket/premier deal.. I asked if he could do that for me.. said he certainly could..

So, had the HD+DVR package and two movie channels.. for 5-10 less a month, I have Sunday Ticket with with SF and premier for free..

He then started they would stop calling me UNLESS they had a billing issue or they saw problems with my receivers.. hmmmm...

but, they also seem to be calling for other things (and not leaving messages)


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

They called me a couple of weeks ago, because my receiver was reporting a low signal on the 103 satellite. They scheduled a tech to come out last Saturday, October 4th, and he tweaked by dish, reporting a 7% increase in signal strength.

I have nothing but positive feedback to give to the CSR and the tech. The CSR said the proactive troubleshooting was in preparation for the HD locals being offered in my DMA.

My only complaint about the HD locals is that only 2 of the 4 major networks are currently being offered.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've received several hang-ups on my answering machine from 877-372-4388 which is associated with D*. So many in fact that I have blocked them with my phones "call block" feature. All my signals are in the 94-100 range. I assumed it was a sales call for some sports pack I do not want as I already have the platinum pak.

I have no issues with breakups or failed tuners so it seems to be a nuisance call.


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

goober22 said:


> I have no issues with breakups or failed tuners so it seems to be a nuisance call.


I didn't have any issues either, but my signal strength on 103 was low and D* was getting ready to launch HD locals on Oct 8th here in central MO.

I cannot complain about the calls, it turned out to be a positive experience,


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

dwrats_56 said:


> I didn't have any issues either, but my signal strength on 103 was low and D* was getting ready to launch HD locals on Oct 8th here in central MO.
> 
> I cannot complain about the calls, it turned out to be a positive experience,


...and my levels are not low!!! So why are you replying to me?! So I assume it's calls to sell me some sports pack as I already have the Platinum pak with sports pack, with HD pack (both) with DVR, etc...!

I DON'T have NFL or HOCKEY or NBA or any of the others because I don't WANT them! I don't need D* to bug me with how much I need NFL on D*! Every monthly bill tells me how great NFL is!!! I like football but I DO NOT want NFLST!!!

With 94-100 signal, there is no reason for D* to be calling me for signal issues!

(and YES!, I have checked my signal levels on both tuners on ALL STBs and all are fine!!!)


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

sometimes they do followup calls if you ordered or changed anything in your package, including adding receivers. 
btw, what is the Platinum pack? is that one of the sports subscriptions?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

goober22 said:


> I DON'T have NFL or HOCKEY or NBA or any of the others because I don't WANT them! I don't need D* to bug me with how much I need NFL on D*! Every monthly bill tells me how great NFL is!!! I like football but I DO NOT want NFLST!!!


So tell DirecTV that you don't want to get any sales calls from them! There's nothing any of us here can do about that. :nono2:


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

goober22 said:


> ...and my levels are not low!!! So why are you replying to me?! So I assume it's calls to sell me some sports pack as I already have the Platinum pak with sports pack, with HD pack (both) with DVR, etc...!
> 
> I DON'T have NFL or HOCKEY or NBA or any of the others because I don't WANT them! I don't need D* to bug me with how much I need NFL on D*! Every monthly bill tells me how great NFL is!!! I like football but I DO NOT want NFLST!!!
> 
> ...


 Take it easy, I was replying to you because I wasn't aware that my signal levels were low on a satellite. I check my signal levels on a regular basis and did not have any low signal levels. Everything that I received were in the 94-100 range just like you. But, because I did not receive anything on the 103 satellites, I was not aware that my signal levels were low.

DirecTV did NOT try to sell me anything, they were being proactive in preparation of the HD local roll out.

I don't have NFLST or MLB EI or any of extra sports packages, I am a premier package customer, with the HD package and don't need anything else.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

ChrisPC said:


> The tech showed up 3 hours early for the appointment, fiddled with the dish, and left 20 minutes later. My 99/103 signal didn't go up, still around 70. I called them back and they had no idea what I was talking about. Sure enough, a sudden rainstorm popped up today and all my HD channels went out. I guess I'll try to fix it.


I got them to come out the next weekend and replace the dish, and everything works now. Even in wind and rain, my HD doesn't go out anymore.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

In early September, I lost one of the tuners on one of my HR-21's. In both cases, an RBR took care of the problem. Subsequently, DirecTV called me to tell me that my HR-21 reported a problem. When I walked through the signal strength process with them, I had signals in the 90's to 100's range. Despite the strong signal and me explaining that the only problems that I had was when I lost the tuner, they wanted to send a tech to me anyway.

When the tech arrived, I told him that DirecTV had contacted me about the problem and then described what had happened. He checked the signal strength and even though it was lightly raining, I was still getting 90's and 100's. He said "I don't know what DirecTV expects me to do." He said that even if the problem with the tuner occurred while he was there, he would just do the same RBR that I did and when the signal returned he would consider the problem to be solved.

So, essentially, I wasted time waiting for a tech to make an unnecessary service call and he wasted his time making that service call.

While I think that DirecTV proactively addressing problems is a good idea, I also think that they need to get better information back from the receivers when they report problems so that better info can be passed to the tech. I also think that the CSR's who are making these calls need to be better trained so that, when a receiver reports a problem, but signal strengths are strong, when the customer tests the signal, they don't bother to schedule a service call.


----------



## Davidgr (Jul 2, 2008)

I also got the call about a month ago, and agreed to have a Tech come by. The tech showed up, asked why I had called (I didn't!) and quickly checked the signal stengths. Everything was fine, so he left in under 5 minutes.

Last week I got a letter from D*TV congratulating me on my purchase of a service protection plan ($5.95.month charge). I quickly called D*TV and cancelled the plan. Anyone else get one of these? I wonder if they automatically enrolled all of us in the service protection plan.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

^^^ The Protection plan doesn't currently appear in the "current setup" section for my account on DirecTV's website. Nor does it appear on my most recent statement which is dated 10/3, which was after the tech came to my house.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I got the call Tech coming 10/20/08 8am-12pm


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

I had my visit today. What a waist. Basically said there was nothing he could do which I knew already. He told me that DTV is recalling the HR21 due to software issues and that until they fix the issues will have to continue to reset the box.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

drew64 said:


> I had my visit today. What a waist. Basically said there was nothing he could do which I knew already. He told me that DTV is recalling the HR21 due to software issues and that until they fix the issues will have to continue to reset the box.


Err HR21's Recalled? I think your tech was just making conversation. I find this highly unlikely.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

I find DirecTV's inconsistency on this issue frustrating. I have had a borderline signal on some of the frequencies since their guy installed it two years ago. It didn't matter much until the extra HD channels were added. When I added my HR22, the CSR even noted the weak signal and offered to send someone out, but said they were having computer problems with the appt setup and I would get a call back. I never did. I then proactively called and they told me despite a history of it being weak since their original install and the previous CSR's promise, I would either have to pay a minimum of $100 for the service call or enroll in their protection plan for at least one year plust pay $19.99 for the service call to fix their original installers laxy work. So I agreed to the service plan. They got that on my account but again claimed they couldn't setup the appointment right then and would call me back. Again they never did. So I am a 13-year customer who has now been forced to buy a service plan to fix a problem their installer created and still can't get an alignment appointment after two tries. But they are calling other people out of the blue to offer them free alignments...


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

^^^ Is your HR-22 connected to the Internet? Supposedly, the DVR's are reporting errors via the ethernet interface, not through phone calls.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> ^^^ Is your HR-22 connected to the Internet? Supposedly, the DVR's are reporting errors via the ethernet interface, not through phone calls.


Yes, it is connected via the Internet. The phone line is connected too because the CSR claimed it was still necessary. But I sucessfully get video on demand so I know it works...


----------



## markp (Mar 4, 2004)

I got the call last month and they came. Same thing...big waste of time for both parties. I have an 'LNB output failed' error which he could not explain. I have no issues at all with phone and ethernet connected.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

My HR22 is a much improved unit over my HR20-100. I am so glad my Hr20 phoned home. It's not perfect but I don't get any tuner 2 issues. I do still get some major artifact issues but in all but one case it only lasts a few seconds. One movie I recorded was useless I had to delete and rerecord another day. The weather was fine that day so I don't know why 50% of the movie was garbage.

One bad thing about the HR22 is the remote control response. Every command from the remote needs a delay before you can issue the next command. It's very laggy. Rebooting does not help.


----------



## umdetred (Mar 19, 2006)

I got a call about 2 weeks ago. It was about my HR20 having issues.
The thing is, D* had replaced the HR20 with an HR21 3 weeks prior to the phone call.

Are the techs backlogged that far?


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone here received a call from DirecTV that only has a phone line connected (no ethernet)?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

I use a call blocking feature so unless caller id is passed the call doesnt get through to me. They may want to consider email as well to call back with a problem number etc.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

vachief said:


> Has anyone here received a call from DirecTV that only has a phone line connected (no ethernet)?


I can't point you to a post, but I believe it has been written by some that they have only a phone line, and they were called.

I'm betting, though, that the chances of getting a call are much better if you are connected just because it would be a lot simpler for DirecTV to gather real-time info.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Just received a automated call from DTV apologizing for my issue and that the RBR should be used. I didnt catch the first part of the script since the Privacy director captured the call before passing it to me


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Just got the robo call apologizing for the problem on the 22nd.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And as I stated in the apology thread.
I got the call today apologizing for the service problem on Sunday December 16.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> And as I stated in the apology thread.
> I got the call today apologizing for the service problem on Sunday December 16.


Got the same call. I guess I should get some movies for that day!


----------

